# Possible network problem



## gladiodus7 (Aug 27, 2017)

A couple of months ago I lost the ability to open Mozilla Firefox. My personal profile was missing or inaccessible. It doesn't even recognize my default personal profile number or code. When I went to my C drive and opened some folders, I received a message that my personal profile folder was actually EMPTY. My internet experiences in IE 11 have been pretty choppy the last few months.

Today, I finally consulted another help firm, and it ran a very extensive scan. I am posting the help site's conclusions as well as the SysInfo summary. As part of a small Wi-Fi network that includes my desktop computer and a laptop in another part of my house, it seems that unwanted "others" are also part of my network. AND, I have something called "Clampi" on my network, a specialized form of "network malware" that personal anti-malware such as Norton, Malwarebytes, Superantispyware, and Spyware Blaster have not picked up, because I was told Scampi is network malware. I'm being advised to purchase-at a hefty fee-network anti-malware, and that Mozilla might start working, again, once I have it installed.

Frankly, I don't know what to think. Apparently, this "Clampi" began its rounds across the world a couple of months ago, about the time my Mozilla couldn't be opened. If there is a less expensive alternative to this nightmare, I would be open to it. I don't even know if the help site is correct in its diagnosis. They did an extensive diagnostic job on line for me, though. I also found that my Malwarebytes program cannot be opened now. But, I have contacted the Malwarebytes Help Desk for assistance on that matter. Anyway, here are the two things I said I'd paste into this letter. We don't run a business on our home computers, although we have done some financial communication and transactions.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8130 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 149 GB (92 GB Free); D: 764 GB (764 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., M70AD
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Here is the other tech center's summary conclusions: 

JONATHAN: # ### ### ####
EXTENTION: ####


(RESTORE BOKKMARKS & HISTORY FROM MOZILLA)

1. PRIMARY CONCERN: MOZILLA BROWSER NOT WORKING
2. MOZILLA MAINTENANCE SERVICE NOT WORKING
3. MANY MICROSOFT PROG STOPPED WORKING
4. CLAMPI VIRUS FOUND: 21
5. HACKING APPLICATION FOUND: 11
6. FOREIGN ADDRESS: 15+

=================================================​ ​ I ran Norton's Power Eraser tool and Malwarebytes-nothing found. And, I was told by the person I called that the Trojans aren't really "in" my computer or desktop, but in the network. The internet on my pc won't work properly until the network, itself, is fixed. IE 11 doesn't always work properly, and any documents I downloaded with Mozilla obviously cannot be opened and read unless I use a reader other than Mozilla. ​ ​ The two programs recommended to me over the phone by this tech expert were: Microsoft Network Security or Norton SSL, either of which would deal with both network security and IP security. ​ ​ Tech Support Guy has a little program that describes the computer. That's one of the pastes you see above. ​ ​ I'd appreciate any help or advice you can provide. Thank You. :ermm: Gladiodus7​


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------

